# Kimber Ultra Carry....What gives?



## Redseal

Hey, I'm fairly new to handgunning. I recently purchased my first Kimber, Ultra Carry 2 (aegis). The question that I have is why all the negative reviews about Kimbers? So far I have 600 rounds through it and no problems. It is EXTREMELY accurate. I own several other pistols/revolvers and the Kimber is without a doubt the nicest of them all.The only modification will be to have an amedextrious safety installed as I am a lefty. The pistol that I own is in 9MM. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Todd

From what I've heard, the 3" guns can have some feed and jam problems. Some don't. Wouldn't stop me from buying a Kimber, although I'd probably go for a 4" just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Redseal

10-4. No problems with the 3 inch so far. I am looking to get a 5" model in the near future....another Kimber. thanks for the response and have a Merry "Christmas Vacation" .


----------



## awmp

I have a Kimber Ultra CDP II and not one problem, has turned into one of my carry pistols, something I thought would never happen. 
Two things I never liked, 3" 1911s and lightweight 1911s. A local range was having Kimber days and I stopped by and fired an Ultra CDP II and I bought one that day. I shoot very tight groups with my CDP, never had a single problem, the light weight is NOT noticeable when shooting but very noticeable when carrying all day (carries great and forget I have it on). Have never been a Kimber fan but I'm hooked on this pistol. BTW my other carry pistol is a Les Baer Concept VII Commander.


----------



## flechero

You rarely hear about the good ones. A thread that says "MY gun works" wouldn't get read. Anyway, most of the 3" guns run just fine, if they didn't, no one would make them since the repair costs would eat the profit and then some.

My Ultra CDP II has been flawless for years and is carried regularly.


----------



## Bighorn

I am the owner of a new Kimber UC II 45 Stainless, which took its first trip to the range today. It fired and cycled flawlessly thru 50 rounds of factory FMJ ball ammo. 
My wife also shot it, and fell in love with it. Now she wants one of her own.
Ouch!


----------



## Old Padawan

I had a 4" Kimber CDP. I sent it back for service 3 times. It never did work well. I sold it.


----------



## Mike Barham

It's true that threads that say "my gun works" won't be seen much. But in the course of my work at Galco, I talked to many unsatisfied Kimber owners. And of four shooting buddies who bought Kimbers in the last couple of years, three of them sold the guns because they didn't work. None of these guys were neophytes.

These conversations, along with watching various 1911s puke at Front Sight, made me dispense with the 1911 for defensive carry altogether. Now I carry Glocks. :mrgreen:


----------



## ttomp

never had any problems on any of my kimbers , including the ultra compact (every day carry)


----------



## twodogs

I considered it my "wish list" gun for a long time. I am starting to re-think that based on some of the posts I have read.


----------



## Dsig1

twodogs said:


> I considered it my "wish list" gun for a long time. I am starting to re-think that based on some of the posts I have read.


Keep it on your wish list. My Ultra CDP II is as reliable as any gun out there. I've put hundreds of rounds through it and my TLE II with very few issues (I get an occasional stovepipe due to limp wrist when I'm fooling with my grip). It's also thin and light and easy to carry. Much easier to carry than my XD SC9 was.


----------



## SemoShooter

Regardless of what forum you read many of the threads about most brands will be about some type of problem. A happy owner tells one or two people, an unhappy owner tells everyone. Other times folks are just looking for a little help to solve a small function problem. Quite often the problem seems to be related to inexperience with firearms, particularly 1911's.

A Glock group is probably about the only one that you can read where all is positive. Glocks are all perfect and not one has ever failed. They all shoot x-ring even at super long distances and you can drop them out of airplanes and they will still work. Just ask them.:smt082


----------



## JeffWard

1911s are gorgeous. 
The majority of 1911s work fine.
1911s are accurate.
1911s are slim.
1911s are romantic.

That said... 1911s where designed, ummmm, 90 friggin years ago.

1969 Camaros are gorgeous.
Professionally rebuilt 1969 Camaros USUALLY work fine.
1969 Camaros are fast, but not nearly as fast as a modern one.
1969 Camaros are light, for 1969...
1969 Camaros are romantic.... no doubt.

There are people who prefer to drive a 1969 Camaro, over a new one... But if we're racing around Willow Springs Raceway for pink slips... Give me the modern car.

MODERN Kimbers are still based in a nearly 100 year old design, that HAS been improved on, despite the rantings of the WWJMBD-crowd (What Would John Moses Browning Do)... You think Glock-Guys are bad?????????

I'll CARRY an ugly, cheap, MODERN XD, Glock, or M&P, over a 1911 any day. Same reason.

My 2 cents...

Jeff Ward


----------



## twodogs

JeffWard said:


> 1911s are gorgeous.
> The majority of 1911s work fine.
> 1911s are accurate.
> 1911s are slim.
> 1911s are romantic.
> 
> That said... 1911s where designed, ummmm, 90 friggin years ago.
> 
> 1969 Camaros are gorgeous.
> Professionally rebuilt 1969 Camaros USUALLY work fine.
> 1969 Camaros are fast, but not nearly as fast as a modern one.
> 1969 Camaros are light, for 1969...
> 1969 Camaros are romantic.... no doubt.
> 
> There are people who prefer to drive a 1969 Camaro, over a new one... But if we're racing around Willow Springs Raceway for pink slips... Give me the modern car.
> 
> MODERN Kimbers are still based in a nearly 100 year old design, that HAS been improved on, despite the rantings of the WWJMBD-crowd (What Would John Moses Browning Do)... You think Glock-Guys are bad?????????
> 
> I'll CARRY an ugly, cheap, MODERN XD, Glock, or M&P, over a 1911 any day. Same reason.
> 
> My 2 cents...
> 
> Jeff Ward


I like the comparisons. Even better - the signature line about the fat checks! :smt1099


----------



## mesz13

*love mine*

I own a stainless ultra carry II and love the damn thing, its accurate, flawless and never lets me down. fired over 1000 rounds of all kinds of crap ammo and premium loads, keeps on running like the energizer bunny. I carry it mostly when im on my bike and its ease of carry makes me glad I purchased it.


----------



## Ted

*i have 2 kimbers no problems at all*

love my kimbers have a 3" no malfuntions use power ball in it takes any ammo i give it also have 4" that takes any ammo i give it both no problems at all both shoot a 1 1/2" at 30 yards easy


----------



## Mach One Man

I love my Kimbers! :smt023 I used to carry my Pro CDP II & then I bought an Ultr CDP II & carry it all the time. I'm in the process of buying a Team Match II for the range. I have had ZERO problems with either gun but I'm anal about cleaning & logging usage. I just ordered replacement springs to have on hand when needed.


----------



## extreme45

I currently have 3 Kimbers: Pro CDP II, Pro Raptor and a Pro Covert. I have put an aggregate of 4000 rounds through these guns and have NEVER had a feed/extraction problem ever. My very first Kimber stove piped a few rounds when it was new. I sent it back to Kimber and they fixed it and air expressed it back to me (over night) in ONE day! It never jammed again. I have owned Les Baer guns and I even owned a Wilson Combat Stealth at one time. ALL very fine guns but I must say that my Kimbers shoot every bit as well as any 45 I have ever used. When the chips are down and the excrement hits the fan I will put my Kimber up against any 45 out there. Thanks for reading my post. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Slowfire

Grew up around 1911s. My first real pistol was a revolver, but soon graduated to 1911s. It is my prefered platform because it is what I am most comfortable with. But that does not stop me from owning or enjoying other brands and types. Yes it has been around along time and that speaks for the validity of its design. All modern semiautos are reliable to a degree because of the computers used nowadays in their manufacture. But I don't really recall any new break through design wise other than to use different materials. Most semiautos still have a slide that reacts and moves the same way that the 1911 does.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'm one guys th of those 1911 guys that don't much like a Kimber. For me it's a feel thing. I just don't get the lovin' feeling when I pick one up. I know several people that swear by them and have had no problems with them. I believe that they are good pistols. I just like other makers more. I really like Para Ord though and know a lot of people that do not. So I guess it's just a what you like thing.

I think many people that don't like Kimber or have had troubles bought a target model that is a lot tighter then tried to carry it. Most target models for any maker will be more picky about what it wants to eat.


----------



## krunchnik

I have had my Ultra Aegis for nearly a year without a malfunction of any sort,nearly 700 rounds of mixed ammo.I would definately purchase again if needed.And I carry it daily,so I do trust it.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I've heard that the 3" have feeding problems as well... Wouldn't stop me from buying a kimber because I know if such a problem occurred, Kimber would fix it, they have good customer service

Most people I know who own kimber have no problems


----------



## Overkill0084

Kimber puts itself out there a a premium brand, and charges accordingly. This is fine. They make some very appealing pistols. However, when shopping at their price point I would think a warranty longer than one year wouldn't be asking too much.


----------



## ponzer04

One guy put a sour taste in my mouth about kimber and I don't think I will ever buy one because of it. This guy tried to rain on my parade when I ordered a Colt through my squadron that was engraved and my first pistol. This guy said "I don't know why your excited about a Colt when I get back I'm getting a Kimber they are twic$$$ and better than a Colt". I asked why and all I got back was Kimbers better and Kimber costs more. 

I'll take my money elsewhere. Especially after seeing there release of there first Kimber designed pistol.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

ponzer04 said:


> One guy put a sour taste in my mouth about kimber and I don't think I will ever buy one because of it. This guy tried to rain on my parade when I ordered a Colt through my squadron that was engraved and my first pistol. This guy said "I don't know why your excited about a Colt when I get back I'm getting a Kimber they are twic$$$ and better than a Colt". I asked why and all I got back was Kimbers better and Kimber costs more.
> 
> I'll take my money elsewhere. Especially after seeing there release of there first Kimber designed pistol.


the miracles of modern marketing ......

:roll:


----------



## berettatoter

I don't own a Kimber pistol, but would like to if I had the money. I am sure that out of 100 Kimber owners, one or two of them are going to get a firearm with some kind of problem. It seems to me that that can happen with about every make of pistol out there. Are they worth the money that one pays for them? I don't know because I don't own one, but lots of people do and seem to think highly of them. I would say they put out a good product. JMHO.


----------



## ponzer04

with the quality boasts Kimber puts out there they shouldn't be afforded one mistake in a 1000. for their price and claimed quality that's not asking much. A firearm should be tested to the point that when released it should work.


----------



## Raymond

I have a Pro Carry II and a Covert Kimber. Both guns are .45 acp. I have had zero jamming issues with either weapon. The Covert is my ccw. Love my Kimbers.


----------



## Raymond

Mike Barham said:


> It's true that threads that say "my gun works" won't be seen much. But in the course of my work at Galco, I talked to many unsatisfied Kimber owners. And of four shooting buddies who bought Kimbers in the last couple of years, three of them sold the guns because they didn't work. None of these guys were neophytes.
> 
> These conversations, along with watching various 1911s puke at Front Sight, made me dispense with the 1911 for defensive carry altogether. Now I carry Glocks. :mrgreen:


My wife carries a Glock 27 and I carry a Kimber Covert .45. My Kimbers have never failed to feed or fire. My Glock however, did malfunction and had to be repaired by a gunsmith. Still like Glocks. But, I will carry a Kimber.


----------



## rgrundy

I sold both my Kimbers shortly after I moved to Az. An Ultracarry and a standard 1911. Yes they were very accurate but the sand here gets into them and they just don't work well. My Springfield Armory Mil-Spec on the other hand never failed. I sold it to a friend who needed a reliable carry gun and was smitten with the 1911 legend. I used the Ultracarry in 45 ACP to post a 73.02 on a four stage steel course in "Fun Gun" once but cleaned it between stages. I could draw and shoot a golf ball at 12 yards with the Ultra carry. It's the gun I'm shooting in my avatar but I carry a Glock or SIG P series now.


----------



## BearTaylor

I own three 1911's and I just added a Pro TLE 2 to join them. One of my carry guns happens to be a Rem R1 1911 with a five inch barrel. Keep it clean and properly lubed and that darned thing rocks. If the new Kimber works out it will probably become my main goto carry gun when I'm not riding a motorcycle. A Walther PPS40 fits nicely in a bike vest pocket and it's light and resists damage from moisture.


----------



## PAWPAUL

I own a new Kimber Ultra CDP II , it is the prettiest 'lil 9 m.m there ever was in my book .

I never had any issues in the couple hundred rounds I shot in it ; but my 7 year old ( who thinks it's his ) has shot it and it "stovepipes" on him .
Reading this post makes me feel that his limp wrist most likely is at fault - at least I sure hope so ...... 
I paid well over a thousand dollars for the firearm and at that level I'm in agreement it should be flawless and function perfectly .


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

PAWPAUL said:


> ....I paid well over a thousand dollars for the firearm and at that level I'm in agreement it should be flawless and function perfectly .


your gun is a machine, machines fail regardless of the price..... the most expensive , best engineered machine ever made has encountered uncountable failures and two catastrophic failures that killed the users.... the space shuttle


----------



## rex

Kimber has been plagued with problems for a while.It seems the 1st generations are starting to be missed.I think this is when the poor quality MIM slide stops were breaking,and it escallated from there.Failure to feed and eject were the big problem-extractors never tested,barrel timing issues,out of spec ramps,etc.Occasional hammer drops but I can't remember if it was tuning or long trigger bows.

Another forum had a year plus poll of malfunctions for 1911 by brand,and non 1911s ended up in too.You entered the brand,how many you had and how many malffed.Had to be a malf,no stoppages from bad ammo,limping it,etc,a real malf.There were a lot of hits for the major players,and Kimber was running close to a 50% return or fix rate.Glock was lowand HK almost nonexistant.From what I've seen over the years (decades),I find it fairly representative as a whole.I'll try to find it in the old posts if anyone wants to see it.

Anything manmade can and will fail but the frequency is in the hands of the manufacturer.HK makes the majority if not all of their parts in house for control,it's very rare you hear of one puking for that reason.If you are outsourcing parts you are at the mercy of their quality control,and the cheapest vendor doesn't equal quality as the MIM debate has shown.MIM isn't the problem,it's the quality of the process.


----------



## PAWPAUL

I am not learned enough to be aware of any/all problems with the Kimbers ; but just as I expect my Sig X-5 to be highly dependable and virtually flawless ;

I want to believe the Kimber folks when they claim the Ultra CDP II is built under special conditions and is the best they have to offer . If that's not the case , and some 1 out of 2 end up with problems -
I don't care who's fault it is or why : I will not stand for it . That B.S 1 year warrentee is a bunch of sheet as well .

I can only hope my gun falls into the 50% of them that don't develop problems .......if not , then I will quickly dump it and get a H&K


----------



## PAWPAUL

I was checking out the H&K P7M8 ; and noticed it comes with a lifetime guarantee ......now let's see 

1 year for Kimber and a lifetime for H&K ......hummmm


----------



## rgrundy

PAWPAUL said:


> I was checking out the H&K P7M8 ; and noticed it comes with a lifetime guarantee ......now let's see
> 
> 1 year for Kimber and a lifetime for H&K ......hummmm


Yep, if you're not proud of your product why would you stop at one year? Springfield is lifetime too. I watched many 1911's fail this weekened at the Western States Singlestack Championship. From the looks of things if you want the best a high dollar STI is best right now.


----------



## VAMarine

PAWPAUL said:


> I was checking out the H&K P7M8 ; and noticed it comes with a lifetime guarantee ......now let's see
> 
> 1 year for Kimber and a lifetime for H&K ......hummmm


And where are you going to find that P7M8 with warranty card still intact?

The P7 series has been out of production for a number of years and HK doesn't cover items bought as used. While Kimbers are over priced enough in my book, a NIB P7M8 will run you $2K+/-. I'd love to have one, but I don't think I'd be willing to pay that much for one.


----------



## PAWPAUL

from what I could tell , the orig. guarantee *is* transferable to a secondary owner .I will check into this .

But can I say : just based on belief in their products : seems to me Kimber cuts and runs after a paltry 12 months , where as H&K is willing to stand behind their product for a lifetime .

So even if I do not get any kind of warrentee (sp) , I think I would sleep much, MUCH better with a H&K under my pillow


----------



## PAWPAUL

I called H&K's 800# ...........

"We will warranty ANY pistol no matter if you are the 100th owner; it is warrantied for 75 years from date of manufacture . "


----------



## PAWPAUL

all-righty then -

I did some research , some digging , etc 

......and I found what many of you probably already know :

most of the main manufactures of firearms will fix a gun for free, however each situation is diffrent and depending on what person /dept. you speak to .you may get different answers to similar questions.

Politeness respect , and tact go a long way in interfacing with any company - and one feller might get the red carpet treatment , where as another might get a brush off . ALL the gun companies have 

horror stories , but to stay in business -they have to get repeat or new customers and most if not all do their very best to make the customer happy .

The wording of many of the warranty's is a bunch of legal jargon and we all would be wise to take it with a grain of salt ; heck , Ruger doesn't even have a written warranty- but you would be hard pressed not to have them fix anything that malfunctions on their guns , for free !

I was wondering - on another subject .....since the H&K P7M8 is considered one of the best guns of it's type to have ever been made .....and like new pieces bring around 2000$ in todays market ;

why the heck did they stop making them ??


----------



## VAMarine

PAWPAUL said:


> I was wondering - on another subject .....since the H&K P7M8 is considered one of the best guns of it's type to have ever been made .....and like new pieces bring around 2000$ in todays market ;
> 
> why the heck did they stop making them ??


Today's market is driven by the fact that they are no longer in production and are a niche gun. When the guns were being made, they were more expensive than their competition and had high costs to manufacture....

None of which has anything to do with Kimber Ultra Carry models, so it would be in our best interests to take this over to the HK Section if you'd like to continue. :smt1099


----------



## mattkats1

My Kimber Ultra Aegis II 9mm was a gorgeous gun and yes way overpriced at $1050. I experienced about 5 jams in only 100 rounds shot, gun was bought brand new. While the gun was high quality, the magazines were the achilles heel...very much junk and 99.9% the cause of the jams. 

Purchasing a few nice Wilson Combat mags would be a prudent investment.

For the record, I sold mine and am looking for another H&K since I have only one gun in the household and that gun has to be the one I trust my life on.


----------



## PAWPAUL

I have 2 new Wilson Combat Mags to try out in my Kimber Ultra CDP II


----------



## TheDoug

I have a 3in Ultra Carry II .45 It's been my dad's, my brother's and then mine. All told, there's been several thousand rounds through it, and aside from a random stovepipe (which happens with any weapon that's not a revolver) it's never had a problem. Extremely accurate, reliable and lightweight. It's a great gun. 
the only downside is the damn tool you have to have to field strip it. No barrel lock. There's this little paperclip like tool to hold the recoil spring back. It's annoying.
Other than that, excellent weapon.


----------



## TheDoug

the 7 rd? I have one, and love it. No feed issues. The only thing is the length. This is a concealed carry weapon for me, and the mag doesn't fit flush, but it's not a noticeable difference. I'm just picky. :-D


----------



## PAWPAUL

TheDoug said:


> I have a 3in Ultra Carry II .45 It's been my dad's, my brother's and then mine. All told, there's been several thousand rounds through it, and aside from a random stovepipe (which happens with any weapon that's not a revolver) it's never had a problem. Extremely accurate, reliable and lightweight. It's a great gun.
> the only downside is the damn tool you have to have to field strip it. No barrel lock. There's this little paperclip like tool to hold the recoil spring back. It's annoying.
> Other than that, excellent weapon.


I was able to buy a cheap jig thats about the size of a .22 shell that replaces that paper clip gizzmo .works like a charm - I will go find the feller selling them


----------



## berettabone

For what they cost, you can buy 2 or 3 handguns......look nice, but no thanks......I am not trying to impress anyone.......


----------



## PapaHades

Nice looking guns, never fired one - have read a lot of great reviews on them though but have to agree with berettabone. Won't own a gun based on the brand name.


----------



## twomode

I bought the Stainless Raptor Pro II 3 weeks ago, my first K. In spite of their caveat, shot 200 reloads through it without a hitch. Needless to say in spite of the negative comment read here at HGF, I love shooting that gun. As for the warranty issue I doubt I'll need it but it was way down the list of concerns. Auto Zone lifetime warranties most their low end parts, but I wouldn't use them on my car. Want to know who else offers a lifetime warranty? Hi Point. Won't own one of those either.


----------



## Tangle

JeffWard said:


> ....I'll CARRY an ugly, cheap, MODERN XD, Glock, or M&P, over a 1911 any day. Same reason.


I can just hear the M&Pers saying the Glock design 25 years old, I'll take a more modern design.

Plus, in all fairness, how old is the combustion engine in our cars? We have the same engine design (internal combustion) that has been around for 100 years. The only difference is refinements.

Isn't the same true of the 1911 design - newer metals, more optimized frame hole locations, tighter tolerances, new features, etc.

How many 'modern' guns are based on some variation of the Browning tilt barrels?

I now have four Kimbers. All have been flawless through thousands of rounds.


----------



## VAMarine

Tangle said:


> I can just hear the M&Pers saying the Glock design 25 years old, I'll take a more modern design.
> 
> Plus, in all fairness, how old is the combustion engine in our cars? We have the same engine design (internal combustion) that has been around for 100 years. The only difference is refinements.
> 
> Isn't the same true of the 1911 design - newer metals, more optimized frame hole locations, tighter tolerances, new features, etc.
> 
> How many 'modern' guns are based on some variation of the Browning tilt barrels?
> 
> I now have four Kimbers. All have been flawless through thousands of rounds.


Apparently your definition of flawless and mine differ:

* http://www.handgunforum.net/kimber/...ry-custom-hd-problems-but-kimber-cs-tops.html*

While your guns are at least making it trough multiple firing sequences, I would not consider them without flaw...

I also seem to recall some trigger issues with the first gun? If my memory serves me correctly you found some foreign debris in the trigger works.

Wasn't that a _Custom Shop _gun as well or was that just the regular Pro Carry?


----------



## Tangle

VAMarine said:


> Apparently your definition of flawless and mine differ:
> 
> * http://www.handgunforum.net/kimber/...ry-custom-hd-problems-but-kimber-cs-tops.html*
> 
> While your guns are at least making it trough multiple firing sequences, I would not consider them without flaw...
> 
> I also seem to recall some trigger issues with the first gun? If my memory serves me correctly you found some foreign debris in the trigger works.
> 
> Wasn't that a _Custom Shop _gun as well or was that just the regular Pro Carry?


I only have the one Custom Shop gun - the Super Carry, and I've only had it for about a week, so no, it wouldn't have been a Custom Shop gun. Refresh me on the debris problem. It's been so long ago and I've shot so much since then without a problem, I don't remember what or if this occured on a Kimber, SA, or S&W.

Probably true about the different definition. I don't consider debris a design or necessarily a manufacturing flaw. For all I know, I could have caused that - I had disassembled the gun completely to compare the Kimber parts and fit to a new SA and S&W. What I consider design and/or manufacturing flaw(s) is what Lima went through with her G19.

The Kimber parts were visibly more precisely finished, and fitted than the other two. Just an example or two: The corners of the disconnector on the Kimber were visibly rounded - not a lot, but noticable. The faces of the disconnector were polished. The edges and fingers on the flat spring were broken, rounded, and polished on the Kimber. The slide had the break on the edge of the breech face that it's supposed to have. Neither the S&W or SA were finished this way and expecially the TRP cost far more than the Kimber.

The trigger issues I've had were on a Springfield Armory TRP and a S&W 1911. The TRP and the S&W both had incorrectly manufactured disconnectors. They were so rough that they were scratching the trigger bar and as one would expect, producing a rough, heavier trigger. My TRP extractor broke within 60 rounds.

By flawless, I meant thousands of rounds with zero stoppages of any kind. Even with the Super Custom that shoots 2" high there were no stoppages of any kind, but I've only shot 100 rounds through the Super. Nor have any of them ever failed to lock back on the last round.


----------



## ScottChapin

I just bought a Super Carry Ultra HD last Saturday. So far I have only put 50+ rounds through it. I bought my son-in-law an Ultra CDP II and he put 50 through it. We'll see, but so far we love them. I'm partial to 1911s and SA pistols though.

We looked at Glocks, but they were blocky looking, which I thought would print easier. There was just something about the loose tooth trigger and heavier trigger pull that I didn't like.

I think the Kimber has a pull that's slightly heavier than my Colt rail gun. Maybe I need it worked on, but I will play with it first.


----------



## cclaxton

I have a new Kimber Ultra CDP-II in 9mm and I love it. I had one FTF within the first 30 rounds....none after that. I have tried four different types of HP ammo, and three different types of new ammo and two types of reman....no problems. 
It is my first 1911 and I am learning to keep my thumb out of the way or it knocks the safety on, but other than that....VERY happy with the accuracy, recoil, trigger, and design....not to mention it is a beautiful gun to look at. It is now my carry gun. I holster it with a Comp-Tac competition OWB holster unless I need deep concealment and then I use the Comp-Tac Minotaur IWB holster. I also bought three 10-round Wilson Magazines, which I use in IDPA competition. (Yes, it sticks out a bit but it fits the box!!!)


----------



## Shine

No problems here on my new Ultra. Glad I didn't read into the hype before I bought my 3" Kimber because I would have missed out on a wonderful little concealed carry piece. There needs to be more positive feedback out there on 3" Kimbers.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741

I bought a very early Kimber UCII .45acp it had the external extractor, it had no ejecting problems and after around 400 rds no feeding problems. This Kimber did have a strange ejector with a long nose. This ejector kept snapping off at first I thought it was choice of Mags pushing rounds against the ejector nose. I kept shooting it after having the same type ejector replaced. Then while cleaning after the last time I shot it. I found it again had snapped off again. Called Kimber parts Dept. was told a new design now was offered and they sent one free.
Well I got to thinking maybe it's time to do some trading. Since Kimbers are in such demand I made a very good Kimber and cash trade on a nice new Colt SXE 5" blue steel .45acp. I liked it so much when I noticed another Colt at my local dealers shop, a 1991 blue steel .45 the plain Jane Colt 1911. I had another Kimber a Custom TLE II .45 never a problem with it, but thought lets trade all the Kimbers off. Happy I did it love my new Colts. Also glad the Kimbers are in such high demand it really helped with keeping my cash included low.


----------



## ScottChapin

I have a Colt XSE rail gun and love it! My friend has the exact same gun and gets FTFs all the time. It has been to a gunsmith, but no luck. He reached out to Colt, but no luck. At least Kimber offered to make you good. We tease him for being limp wrested, but we know better. He probably wishes he had a Kimber.


----------



## RinPortland

*About that Glock...*



SemoShooter said:


> Regardless of what forum you read many of the threads about most brands will be about some type of problem. A happy owner tells one or two people, an unhappy owner tells everyone. Other times folks are just looking for a little help to solve a small function problem. Quite often the problem seems to be related to inexperience with firearms, particularly 1911's.
> 
> A Glock group is probably about the only one that you can read where all is positive. Glocks are all perfect and not one has ever failed. They all shoot x-ring even at super long distances and you can drop them out of airplanes and they will still work. Just ask them.:smt082


For handguns, I have a Glock 19, Remington R1 Enhanced, LCP and have a Kimber UC II SS (9mm) on the way. The same day I first fired the 1911, the Glock was resigned to the night stand! I have a very slight tremor (a little parting gift from Mr. Lyme tick) and the weight and trigger action of a 1911 style weapon nicely compensates for it. I bought the Kimber to replace the Glock as my 'go-to' CCW. The LCP, well, is what it is but great for those times when 'absolute' concealment is required.


----------



## TMN

I have owned a 3" Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry for a couple of years and put 3500+ rounds through it some factory some reloads! I am happy to report that it has worked flawlessly! I also own a Super Cary Custom HD and 2 Solo's. No problem with them

I personally get tired of all the Kimber Bashing that goes on. The vast majority of it comes from people who have never owned a Kimber. I am not sure why! I own many different guns by different manufacturers. They all have there good and not so good points.


----------



## PAWPAUL

My Kimber Ultra CDP-II in 9mm is a sweet gun .Do some of you that own one find that one particular type of ammo runs the best ?


----------



## TMN

Pawpaul,

Nice gun! I personally shoot just about anything including my reloads in all my kimbers without any problems. I have shot Winchester, Remington, Federal, Tul, CCI Blazer, and my reloads with both jacketed and solid lead bullets my Super Carry, Ultra Carry, and Solo have not had a problem with any of them.

Hope this help!

Tom


----------



## mrcrzy

I too own and fire a Kimbe older Ultra Carry .45 nice but, expensive to shoot for fun.. I'd say I'm proficient with it at the range but, ammo to costly to really play on my part!


----------



## rex

TMN said:


> I personally get tired of all the Kimber Bashing that goes on. The vast majority of it comes from people who have never owned a Kimber. I am not sure why! I own many different guns by different manufacturers. They all have there good and not so good points.


Anybody that is familiar with Kimber from the start will tell you they had alot of problems at the end of the first generation or it started in the second.For quite some years now top name pistolsmiths would not want to do a full house build on one.I see a little more work being done on them but I don't ever recall seeing a full build on one in many years.Most of the problems were substandard parts,but a few were major screwups like miscut feedramps in the frame.It appears they've gotten better recently but I gave up keeping track,I have reserve about paying what they want and only get a year warranty when others think enough of their product to go a lifetime warranty.If yours is fine great,it will serve you well.


----------



## Snothot

Kimber spent a lot of time and money reengineering their three-inch 1911 style pistols. There is a well-known problem associated with the short travel and the ejection timing associated with all autos with a barrel this short. Kimber, by far, has the best solution so far for this. The trigger apparatus that they came up with to solve this, while less-than-perfect is fantastic! This has been well published by several authoritative handgun publications, so you don't have to take my word for it. Look it up, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## rex

What is this trigger apparatus?Do you mean the firing pin block safety?If that's it,it is a modified Swartz design and is a poorer design than Colt's 80 series levers.Also in their infinate wisdom they opted to use the 80 series firing pin stop.Because of that pushrods have been ruined and some have even jambed up the gun on reassembly.Try cleaning the plunger,you have to remove the rear sight to get it out and Kimber sights can be a real bear to remove.Colt got it right but I think they should pay a little more attention to the timing.I do give Kimber that,they seem to have a little less of an issue on timing.

The problem with short 1911s is the gun was never designed for it,but they do work because Colt shrunk them down long before Kimber existed.All you need to do is control the slide speed and get the case out of the gun sooner so there's time for the next round to pop up.I personally have no use for micro pistols,I see it as a silly fad unless your buisness dictates very deep cover for certain missions.I'm sure others disagree but that's the way I see it.


----------



## VAMarine

Shithot said:


> *Kimber spent a lot of time and money reengineering their three-inch 1911 style pistols*. *There is a well-known problem associated with the short travel and the ejection timing associated with all autos with a barrel this short. Kimber, by far, has the best solution so far for this. The trigger apparatus that they came up with to solve this, while less-than-perfect is fantastic!* This has been well published by several authoritative handgun publications, so you don't have to take my word for it. Look it up, I think you'll be pleased.












It's been thrown.


----------



## rex

:smt082


----------



## Stubai

I have a .45acp Ultra TLE III. I have significant loading issues with FIOCCHI JHP rounds in Tripp magazines. The same rounds load just fine in Wilson Combat magazines. I also have some loading issues when I tried PMC FMJ rounds. Tripp is supposed to be the best mag on the market and I bought ten 8 round magazines before trying one - big mistake. Before I sell these on ebay, I tried putting Wilson Combat follower and springs in the Tripp magazines and they still won't load. I moved the Tripp follower and spring over to the Wilson Combat magazines and the same round loads just fine. So I'm convinced that the problem is related to the Tripp mag lips. I have similar loading issues with my Bushmaster 6.8mm SPC and I fixed the problem by bending the mag lips a little to allow the bullet to ride higher in the mag. The only difference I can see between the Tripp and Wilson Combat is that there seems to be some nose diving with the Tripp magazines. The FIOCCHI JHP load just fine in my Glock 21 Gen 4. My Kimber loading ramp is not polished but the transition looks really smooth. I wonder is I'm the only one with this problem. Aside from this one issue, I have a conceal carry permit and carry my Kimber everywhere.


----------



## rex

Nosedives are a common problem in 1911s on the top 2 rounds of a full mag.If you look at the top round there's a gap between it and the other round,that's what causes it.The more rounds that come out of the mag,the more that gap goes away.HP is the worst about it but if the feedramp is cut properly they will normally run.Your feedramp may be shallow,which is nothing new for Kimber.The bottom of the ramp should be at the bottom of the slidestop window,any higher and the rounds can catch.

Another problem is mag catch or the mag's catch hole out of spec,EGW makes a mag catch that holds the mag .020"higher to help with the issue.Personally I think your issue is an out of spec mag tube.


----------



## Stubai

*Check out this article on 1911 feeding problems.*



rex said:


> Nosedives are a common problem in 1911s on the top 2 rounds of a full mag.If you look at the top round there's a gap between it and the other round,that's what causes it.The more rounds that come out of the mag,the more that gap goes away.HP is the worst about it but if the feedramp is cut properly they will normally run.Your feedramp may be shallow,which is nothing new for Kimber.The bottom of the ramp should be at the bottom of the slidestop window,any higher and the rounds can catch.
> 
> Another problem is mag catch or the mag's catch hole out of spec,EGW makes a mag catch that holds the mag .020"higher to help with the issue.Personally I think your issue is an out of spec mag tube.


Although it didn't help guide me to a modification to my Tripp mags, I thought this was a good read.

1911 Magazine Analysis: Feeding Time


----------



## rex

I haven't had a chance to read all that yet,but did you try just 7 rounds?8 rounds stuffed in a 7rd mag tube can be finnicky but most modern mags have a longer tube to prevent cramming the spring in such a small area.

If you aren't going to return them (if you can?),compare them to the Wilson and a factory mag.First measure them to see if the mag catch hole is located right.Don't worry so much about highth off the base,but distance from the top of the hole to the feed lips to make sure the rounds aren't sitting lower in the gun.

Then start looking at the lips.First make sure the inside edge is smooth and not sharp or rough,a few swipes of 600 sandpaper will polish it up if needed.Then start comparing the lip geometry because I don't have any of the Tripps and don't know what their lip design is.Wilsons are an uncontrolled feed because the early release actually pops the round up into the breechface,that's how they cured the hangups with the original taper lip design.

1911s can be tempramental with mags,it may just not like them.I've had Wilsons not work in 2 guns but factory,the old Pachmayers and McCormics worked just fine.If all else fails,you'll have to return them or sell them to buy more Wilsons.


----------



## Lonestar3

I have an Ultra Carry II with appx 2000 rds down the pipe. It has failed,maybe, 20 times. So few I figure it was the ammo or occasional limp wristing. It is accurate cold or hot and needed no break in period. It has the Crimson laser that I virtually never use because the accuracy with the iron sites is good enough. I use the mag that came with it and another Kimber mag I added and both are very good. It is the most reliable auto I have but I don't have much trouble with my autos. I attribute this to luck combined with through cleaning. Based on my experience I have no problem recommending Kimbers. You pay up some but they are worth it.


----------



## neorebel

A new wife is a lot more expensive! lol


----------



## Biba

I have had an original Ultra Carry for many years. I had two failures to feed with my first box of ammo...none since. It is one of my favorite carry guns, I totally trust it.


----------



## TheTourist

Several weeks ago I bought my first Kimber, a UC2. The biggest problem I had was grit, the gun arrived fairly sooty, and I had to detail strip it for a thorough cleaning and lube.

(I also made the mistake of buying cheaper hardball, since I was just going to fire off a few hundred rounds for a routine break-in.)

Once cleaned and lubed, the pistol settled in and gave reliable performance. But to be fair, there were perhaps four or five FTF, that's it. When I sorted out my magazines and fired some Hornady Critical Defense and Federal Guard Dog ammunition the handgun was 100% reliable.

I will also add that this pistol was not purchased to be a "target gun." I bought it to carry, and once the break-in was completed, I bought a Bianchi holster and it has been my EDC, each day, every day.

Before I purchased the firearm I was on another gun forum. I also ran into "Kimber prejudice," and I do not understand it.


----------



## PCZ

I bought a Kimber Micro 380 a month ago. I put 300 rounds of hollow point through it without a single failure. At 50 feet I had a consistent group within a 3.5 inch radius. If I ever have to use it in a carry situation I'm reasonably sure my target will be closer than that. I hope I never have to use it to defend myself or others but if I do I have great confidence in it. The weapon is very light and it is good looking weapon.


----------



## desertman

PCZ said:


> I bought a Kimber Micro 380 a month ago. I put 300 rounds of hollow point through it without a single failure. At 50 feet I had a consistent group within a 3.5 inch radius. If I ever have to use it in a carry situation I'm reasonably sure my target will be closer than that. I hope I never have to use it to defend myself or others but if I do I have great confidence in it. The weapon is very light and it is good looking weapon.


I just bought one two weeks ago. The "Raptor" version. I haven't fired it yet. It's not my primary weapon for self defense. The real reason I bought it was because I was enamored by the looks of the damn thing. I was originally going to buy a Colt Mustang but there was no comparison between the two. The Kimber is just so much nicer and well worth the extra money at least in my opinion. I also have a Sig P238 HD all stainless. Also a nice gun, no issues. But I really like that Kimber, there's just something about it. It's not my only Kimber, I also have a Solo Carry 9mm, Super Carry Pro .45, and RCP II .45. No issues with any of them yet. I haven't put that many rounds through them either to be able to provide an honest assessment. They do appear to be well made regarding fit and finish although there have been some complaints regarding the "Kim Pro" finish, mostly the black finish on aluminum framed guns and the use of "MIM" parts. Except for the RCP II whose finish has held up well. I haven't carried mine that often to be able to judge the finish. My preference for every day carry are striker fired Glock's, Springfield's or my HK45C.


----------



## just for fun

Raymond said:


> I have a Pro Carry II and a Covert Kimber. Both guns are .45 acp. I have had zero jamming issues with either weapon. The Covert is my ccw. Love my Kimbers.


 Could not say enough good things about my Pro Carry II, but I no longer own it! I owned no other gun that my son shot as well as that Kimber! So when he asked if he could take it home, I had to say "Sure!" Round count would have to be in the thousands- failures can't recall any. Good product? No- outstanding product!


----------



## Freethought

HHhmmmm , hesitate to weight in on this one. It will tend to get some folks knickers in a knot. Nowadays I mostly carry Sigs but still carry a 1911 from time to time and was rather a 1911 nut for many years , currently still own a Les Baer , 2 Springfields , a Gold Cup ,one Sig 1911 , the worlds only working Llama 1911 ( worn out and retired) and 3 Ed Brown offerings , an S.F, an Executive Carry and a Kobra Carry ( the two latter are of course Commander size)...........notice there are NO Kimbers , though at one point I had four at once. The only thing I ever had more trouble with than Kimbers offerings all came from Taurus. 

And in the general scheme of things there are a great many 3 inch 1911s that don't run real well , I have observed this at a variety of schools and courses including Front Sight and others. Quite frankly there are very good reasons why certain of the high end 1911 houses don't offer much below Commander size 1911s. 

Equally generally speaking , 1911s aren't a pistol that I recommend to pure novices , they are more of an *enthusiasts* weapon for those with some knowledge and ability as far as working on and tuning the specific unit. 

Folks who wish to own a " shoot it and forget it " sidearm should actually look elsewhere from 1911s , Glocks aren't my cup of tea personally but they work quite well for that purpose , as do Sigs , M and Ps and a number of other offerings. 

I've worked on quite a number of 3 inch 1911s for folks , from a number of makers , overall I'd say ( and this is only *my* opinion based on *my* experience....YMMV) the best units have been from Colt ( New Agent and Defender) and Springfield (Emp) and I'd have to advise avoidance of both Kimber and Para's 3 inch offerings , I will say that perhaps the S and W Pro offering is worth a close look , note that there HAS been some record of some feeding problems with the EMP. On the high end STI does off a 3 inch , one of the few high end makers that does but I have zero feedback on that unit as I have no direct experience with one. You will note that even the units I have cited as the best offerings ( in my experience) have some record of problems. 

I don't own a 1911 less than Commander length for a reason , I *require* reliability in a sidearm that I might carry , even if it will only be carried once in a blue moon. For those who have had good luck with their Kimbers , I'm glad that it turned out well for you , myself well I avoid them and feel that Kimber is a quite over-rated manufacturer. Again YMMV as may your opinion and I take no issue with that.


----------

